# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Dreams Of Ranma187

## Man of Shred

I&#39;m a practitioner of the Dreaming method as outlined in the Carlos Castaneda book "The art of dreaming"

 I come here, of course, to add any technique to help me along.

 LD experiences so far are short.

 Here is the Gate of dreaming that i have been drilling for a month or so:

 1. to find your hands in your dreams. when you can succesfully look at your hands, look around at other objects briefly in a systematic matter to prevent the dream from changing.

2 to gain lucidity you must intend to notice yourself fall asleep. you accomplish this without a single thought it is more like a bodily sense.

 Finding your hands is arriving at the gate. To cross the gate requires 2 things to be accomplished: A. you must be able to view any object in your dreaming without it changing.. to do this means you have acquired Dreaming attention. Dreaming attention gives off Energy that attracts dreaming creatures which you can turn into a dreaming Ally (or dream guide). another byproduct (which varies from person to person) is a voice that also can assist in your dreaming called The dreaming Emissary. so B: The gate is crossed when you succesfully get an Ally.

 So far i have found my hands at least Thrice. They are usually not mine. either bigger or smaller or more hairy than mine.

 When my LDing was almost taking off. i could view certain objects without them changing. but what keeps happening is that i get swept away buy the circumstance of the dream and it becomes a regular dream.. the few times i have looked at the objects of my dream, i sometimes here a Nagging voice telling me to look at specific objects. One time i heard a voice trying to tell me things but it was so distorted that i did not understand what it was trying to say.

 i&#39;ve noticed other dreams that don&#39;t feel like dreams. they are brief instances that happen during dreaming but feel so real i get scared and wake up. in one instance i was aware of sleeping in my bed while simultaniously i was also standing in front my bathroom mirror. i was wearing the t-shirt i had worn earlier that day and i could examine it with such detail it was if I was actually standing there. when i noticed that i was also in my bed everything became blurry and i woke up. the next night i dreamt i was standing in front of the mirror again only my hair was messy and it was too dark to see my face.

 since then i seem to have hit a dreaming "dry spell". i can&#39;t remember any dreams or just have normal dreams. but in my normal dreams i keep thinking that i should be doing something. another thing is that the few regular dreams i have had are more vivid&#33;

 i will post my last 2 dreams below in the next post.

dream 1: in the dream the character (which i am assuming is my new friend)would lock himself in artight glass rooms. where he would expose himself to a gigantic dinner table sized red light. the red light would give him euphoric insights into things and visions. i noticed a negative effect: every time he left the glass room over an hour interval he seemed more detached from the world. it seemed like his energy was draining. i had a thought that if he kept up his addiction with the red light room that it would kill him.

i also was tempted to spend time in the red light room. because i wanted to experience the effects for myself. i tried to go in one room but my brother intervened. he told me that if i locked myself in that red light room that there was nothing he could do for me because i would be forever lost like my friend.

Dream 2: i tried the CID (chocolate induced dream). probly the most linear dream i&#39;ve ever had. in the whole dream i was walking around toronto with my roomate and his brother talking. nothing out of the ordinary happened in the dream (which is unusual for me because EVERY dream i have had is like twilight zone stuff).

 i have a feeling that the CID will help me stay in a dream to view it&#39;s objects so i will esperiment further.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey ranma.

Just stopped in. Very impressed that you already have a method that you&#39;re working away at. Very interesting.

Keep dream journaling. Even if you only remember a scrap of a dream. Jot it down. You may find that if you go back to it later you&#39;ll remember more. Sometimes all it takes is a word or two to get the dream memories flowing. 

Keep it up.
 ::wink::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hey ranma.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> [/b]



 i&#39;ll do my best to keep it up&#33;

 Did the Chocolate thing again. luckily the alarm didn&#39;t wake me up &#39;cause then i would&#39;ve missed the show: i awoke to some lady screaming. went to my window, and some car was smashing into random shit in a plaza. the driver threw 3 people out of his car. went to a back alley and smashed into a huge curb and then hid at my buildings parking lot. (i live 20 storeys up hence the good view) the cops were there before i had time to finish inhaling my KitKat bar&#33; saw the dude get busted and everything.

 then i went back to bed.

the dream:

 i&#39;m at my Apartment. it&#39;s morning so i decide to go and get my morning coffee from country style. the place winded up being Tim Hortons. i should&#39;ve noticed the obvious sign that IT WAS ONLY A DREAM&#33;

 anyway i go in and walked back out again. the person working there was the girl i had a HUGE crush on in junior high. (don&#39;t get me wrong Even I can approach intimidating women in clubs and stuff. but whenever i run into this girl i get tounge tied).

 anyway i sneak back in to get served&#33;  ummm coffee. and then i&#39;m walking around outside again. i go into a random building and get lost for a while. i go up and down corriders and around strange corners. i find this little crawlspace leading to a door but i can&#39;t fit through.

 I&#39;m suddenly back at my apartment&#33;&#33; Dan (my roomy) is playing video games. He has a Shady friend with him. i go into the other room and on the t.v. i can see what game they are playing&#33;

 i Go back to the other room where Dan is and i pull him aside and tell him i don&#39;t like his friend and that he should leave. because i can tell the guy is a drug addict and only wants to scam his next fix out of us. his friend leaves and then dan starts to cry because he brought another danger into our apartment. (there is a real story behind this: Dan went to the bar one night and brought home a crack fiend. this guy told Dan and my other roommate that he could get them good deals on weed. which involved a bike and over &#036;400 dollars on their part. They never saw their weed and money. nor were able to keep the bike).

 i wake up and go to dan to tell him the dream. (i didn&#39;t actually wake up yet). and there his friend is again&#33;. i tell dan "Holy shit i just dreamt this i must be psychic." i sit around perplexed about the strange dream i had.

 then i REALLY woke up and sat around for a moment perplexed about the strange dream i had&#33;

----------


## yellowknots

That sounds like a pretty crazy dream. Could that have anything to do with the guy you saw before you went back to sleep?

----------


## Man of Shred

> That sounds like a pretty crazy dream. Could that have anything to do with the guy you saw before you went back to sleep?
> [/b]




 you know it might have. i have no pity for crack fiends, or retards who wake me up in the middle of the night trying to live a "thug life".

 i can only remember a tidbit or two from last night.

 dream1: Trevor (the journeyman on the construction crew i belong to.) is using a fancy new tool for the job. he turns it aound and i can see another interesting dimention to it.

 Dream 2: I&#39;m looking at another crawlspace that i can&#39;t fit through. it reminds me of the dream where i saw one like it. i forget the rest. but i seem to remember looking at this crawlspace in the daily world. but when i think about it i&#39;ve never actually seen it therefore it must have been a part of a dream last night.

----------


## Man of Shred

yesterday on my way home form work, i was a passenger in my boss&#39;s truck. i was sleepy so i tried to sleep. i kept nodding off and then dreamt i was staring at my hands. every time i saw my hands i woke up instantly. this happened 3 times.

 this morning i couldn&#39;t remember a thing. so i lay in bed for a while trying to remember something. i kept getting flashes of memories but i could barely hold onto them.

 all i can remember from last night is: i dreamt i was at work and Trevor wass pointing out to my boss that i wasn&#39;t performing well on the job. i also remember a brief flash of standing in line some where.

that&#39;s it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Good work son.    ::content::  

Just keep logging your dreams. Even if it&#39;s only a sentence or a word. Like anything else in life dream recall takes practice. Keep it up.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Good work son.    
> 
> Just keep logging your dreams. Even if it&#39;s only a sentence or a word. Like anything else in life dream recall takes practice. Keep it up.
> [/b]



 Thanks for the support&#33;

 today i took the train home from work. i was very sleepy so i kept finding my hands. i&#39;m noticing that even though i wake up when i go back to sleep the dream continues. for example i&#39;ll see my hands rising to my face, wake up, then fall back asleep and they are in front of my face.

 Nagual Lone Wolf suggested to me once that to stay in a dream - if you wake up, simply fall back a sleep and focus your intent on the dream. (Nagual lone wolf  BTW is a toltec sorcerer. who runs a private forum of which i belong to, his forum explores the more mystical properties, if any, of dreaming)

 last night all i could remember about 2 seconds of dreaming. from that 2 seconds i remembered a lot of detail. i was standing in a room with Lone Wolf, or he was behind me. in the middle of the room was either a large pillar or statue, or it was a hole in the ground, i&#39;m not sure. but whatever i was doing was going against lonewolfs instrucions. that&#39;s it&#33;


 I will provide a list of common dream characters that appear frequently in dreams. these are people i know from my daily life.

Dan- roomate
Jesse- former roomate.
Trevor- dan&#39;s step brother.
Royce - my boss and father of Dan and Trevor.
Arthur - my brother
Shawna - a girl i knew from school years ago.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dirty clothing:

 i was in a hospital of some sort. A horde of Elderly dead folk were coming in by the truck load.
It was my job to hand scrub their clothes after they were taken off their corpses. I had a basin filled with water, i couldn&#39;t believe i had to wash dead people&#39;s clothes. they were filthy, they had tar all over them.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1. Mall house:

 i was in a gigantic house that was also like a mall. it was tall and had escalators. the living room was the plaza and had a gigantic T.v.  ::bowdown::  . the rooms an bathrooms looked like stores in a mall. It was like a gigantic eaton center that you could live in&#33; i think i had friends with me but what i remember was the owner. we got along great&#33;

Dream 2: i was in a house on top of a huge hill over looking toronto (there are no hills overlooking toronto). i was heading to the house, i heard this Huge boom. i ran into the big house and looked down at toronto. there was a huge power outage. it went away after a while. there was a bunch of people at the house. the funny thing was there was a bunch of black guys i was working with but they didn&#39;t listen to rap in fact they played this song: http://anderssonmusic.com/mp3/despair_and_pain.mp3. it was so incongruent, i shoul&#39;ve noticed the obvious signs that it was a dream.

 extra note. i attempted Wild. I had HUGE hypnogogic imagery. i eventually fell asleep in my attempt but i got close. the imagery was hilarious because i saw white energetic fibers extending into infinity. it looked like strands of compacted dry sperm. It looked like cosmic Semen  ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

Last night i tried the vitamin b6. only because of my ignorance i took a bit too much and at the wrong time. i didn&#39;t fall asleep till 3 am. i had massive hallucinations and HI tho&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

 dream1: i was semi lucid for a moment i saw myself in a mirror playing guitar. i tried to hold onto the image but it faded and i woke up.

 Dream 2: Very fragmented dream. I was walking inside buildings that looked like Forums????? maybe i was walking around in cyberspace. anyway i was walking on the different posts in LoneWolfs forum. there was people all around but i couldn&#39;t see them. Lonewolfs presence was felt again but i couldn&#39;t find him or his party. There was a girl involved, I think she was some girl from my childhood. the feeling was that she had betrayed me somehow.
 I shift to where i&#39;m in a strange building. i see someone trying to get up the edge of a broken staircase. they use a block of stirofoam to lean against something about 4 ft. off the ground. the stirofoam barely reaches it yet the person is able to lean it and use it to get up. i try it and i can&#39;t seem to get the piece of stirofoam to lean because it hardly reaches the ledge. i find a place and i try to climb up. the stirofoam is stable but i still can&#39;t make it up. people immidiately rush in to build the rest of the stairs and railing so that people can get up.

 i shift again, i&#39;m in the same building. it looks like a swimming pool of molten lava. people are in bathing suits getting ready to swim. I&#39;m running from someone, i think it&#39;s my dad. i run up some stairs near the swimming pool. i enter a changing room, no one is in there but the person is coming closer so i run through a door, it&#39;s a changing room for children (this is disturbing) i get afriad they will think i&#39;m some sort of pervert pedo or something, but it seems they don&#39;t notice me. i seem to be safe from whoever is stalking me. One of the walls is missing i go to it to see if i can get out of the room. but it only leads to the pool of lava.

i wake up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there. You do have some interesting dreams. 
Always a pleasure to sneak in and take a peek at them.

About your description of HI... that&#39;s a very accurate and somewhat new and disturbing way of looking at it. Cosmic semen...   ::lol::

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: i&#39;m at a waterpark

Dream 2. i&#39;m floating over a city and sometimes i&#39;m walking. no lucidity.

 Dream 3: i was trying to enter this dream half the night but i couldn&#39;t quite seem to enter it fully

Dream 4: Betrayal:

 This whole dream was very long. i can&#39;t remember all specifics. first i was visiting my brother. he was moving away. he said goodbye and boarded a boat journeying down a river into the wilderness. i had the general feeling EVERYONE i knew was going somewhere.

 I went to see Dave (a childhood friend.) he was mad that i showed up, he too was moving away. I apologised for last time that i had talked to him. but i came by to explain to him what was going on. we walked around calgary talking about things. i told him that i had broke the sober pact: that after the long time i had known him i was having the odd beer and smoking up once in a while - i assured him there was no addiction, just an odd time thing. i don&#39;t remember if he was worried. He left on his trip and i was left alone in calgary. barely anyone was around. I waited by the Tim Hortons to see if my old co workers would come by - perhaps i would be able to persuade them to give me a job. 

 I thought i had spotted their yellow truck but it was parked alone and lying on it&#39;s side. a gust of wind placed it back on it&#39;s tired. I roamed the streets until night time. i came to a subdivision street where there were nice houses. One of them looked to be on fire. I heard a number of young girls yelling "LOOK&#33;". i stood by to watch the house burn. but it wasn&#39;t a house. I saw fireworks suddenly launch. i focused my eyes more and i saw they were missiles. It seemed that they were infared. i looked harder, a jolt of panic swept through me.

 T.V. screens popped up. there was a computer graphic display telling the public that the missiles were for destroying a building. Then i saw a Flash. the Graphic display was only to keep people from panicking.
I ran to hide against a house. ground zero was luckily far away. but i wondered if the flash would cause radiation poisoning. i looked through the glass of the house Door. i saw another flash through the small triangle window on the other side of the house. I knew i was doomed. Everyone I knew had left me to die. they never told me what was coming. i sat down against the door of the house and closed my eyes waiting to embrace the shockwave that would return me to dust.

----------


## NeAvO

Yeah your right that dream seems alot more scary then mine.   ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

Lucid flash: I was lucid for a second. i was looking at my watch and i woke up. (i don&#39;t have a watch)

----------


## odds

Ah, I&#39;m jealous of your mirror lucidity&#33; For some reason, I&#39;m scared of mirrors in my dreams; not to mention my fear of them when I get up to go to the bathroom during a WBTB. 

Do you use any consistent RCs, or just FILD and CC?

----------


## Man of Shred

The mirror thing that sort of happened on it&#39;s own.
These dreams are wierd, they don&#39;t feel like dreams. it feels like i&#39;m actually there. my image remains constant.

 i have a thread in beyond dreaming entitled "me and my double." read it through i have a technique is use for mirrors in my waking life. it&#39;s bound to have an effect on dreams&#33; and it IS scary&#33; but so cool&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

I dreamed i was in a house talking about dreaming.

----------


## Man of Shred

I dreamed i was in a house and walking around with some seedy guy with blonde hair.

----------


## Man of Shred

i dreamed i was playing a keytar&#33; it was awesome.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey son.  Sorry I haven&#39;t been around more. 
Good work sticking to the dream journaling.
Oh, I saw you in one of my dreams last night. Just a glimpse and I didn&#39;t realize who you were until after I woke up and really thought about it. 
I may not have been around on the forum much but my son&#39;s still on my mind.
 ::wink::

----------


## italianmonkey

odds:

mirrors have somehow been a problem for me too for a long time, but i can say that once one starts "surviving" a mirror&#39;s view (i mean "not waking up in panic every time) they are useful-
now i even use them to keep the dream stable, dunno why it works. And it&#39;s nice to change your apparence or just see how your brain sees you"

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey, vex i wonder which dream about me you had.

 i had two brief LD&#39;s

 both involved "someone" from this forum (you know who you are).

 IM: i was talking to the person on MSN. this is all i remember of the convo

 x says: (incoherent sentence)... Dream herb

 i went lucid and woke up.

 Floating: i walked into a room and i saw X suspende in midair just floating. eyes were closed and i could tell the person was asleep but not yet in REM sleep. eitherwise i would be able to intereact wiht the person.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a dream about a red jewel with a spirit inside it. someone was guiding me to _see_ and interact with the spirit. i was being very carefull because the spirit was potentially dangerous.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a dream i was at work with bill. i was helping him install a doory. i went back and forth and when it was on i was placing poly over the door so no paint would get on it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> and yes meggy i wish it was you



good because i was getting jealous!  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

bad recall.

 Dream1: (i swear to god If i dream this again I'm gonna kill someone). i was watching a movie that had that brody guy in it.

 Dream2: i was in a park walking by a tree. There was a man there , he said "feels like a dream doesn't it?". I almost became lucid then but i woke up.

Dream3: I got a PM from Seeker saying he wanted to ban me. unless i behaved myself and kissed his ass for three days.

 the other dreams are just vague images of walking around a town.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

How many dreams have you had with Adam Brody in it? And I'm assuming you've been having them since I posted the picture of him on here...? Why do they make you so angry??  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

again i had lots of dreams i don't really remember

 Dream 1: I was running around some street. i briefly remember fighting freddy.  I won. i wish i remembered more of that part. then i was in a strange building i kept trying to fit my head through a tiny place in a contrete wall. it hurt to try to fit my head through.

 then i was dealing with something evil again, running from it i think. I found a large staircase out in the open that lead nowhere. i climbe up it. the steps were so big i had to push myself up each step. i got to the top and jumped back down.

 pretty random and vague dream xD

----------


## oneironut

> i kept trying to fit my head through a tiny place in a contrete wall. it hurt to try to fit my head through.



I wonder if this is one of those common dream themes, like teeth falling out, etc. I've had dreams like this forever, where I have to squeeze myself through an opening that's maybe two inches wide. Maybe it happens because we get tangled up in our bedcovers and our dreaming brain just runs with it. Or a memory of birth? Or maybe as a species we just like to stick our head in places where it doesn't fit, lol.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I wonder if this is one of those common dream themes, like teeth falling out, etc. I've had dreams like this forever, where I have to squeeze myself through an opening that's maybe two inches wide. Maybe it happens because we get tangled up in our bedcovers and our dreaming brain just runs with it. Or a memory of birth? Or maybe as a species we just like to stick our head in places where it doesn't fit, lol.



 
yeah, i think your right. I alays thought it was about trying to fuck a chick without priming her.

----------


## Man of Shred

All i remember last night was finding myself in a deep stage of WILD. i became lucid somehwere. Damnit i wished i remember. good sign tho!!!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hahaha that dream fragment about Seeker made me laugh. :p

Man I need to update my DJ with actual, em, dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had some lame dreams.

Dream 1: I was talking to M over the internet. all i remember was she was demanding all these unreasonable things. I wanted to explan something to her, but i just started losing enthusiasm.

 Dream2: I was in a truck with my dad. I was eating a plate of food in the opassenger seat. My dadpulledd over and told me to drive. I sais "ok" so he was getting out of his seat, so i could drive. then he pushed me back in the passgeners seat and he started driving again ::shock::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

im sorry...

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Looks like you got an indecisive dad. :p

----------


## Man of Shred

> Looks like you got an indecisive dad. :p



the funny thing is. he is indecisive and real life.

and meggy? how can i saty made at you  ::smitten::

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was in a house with my brother. we were looking at a pile of clothes. My brother pointed at the pile and said "look! it's Gary" (Gary was a friend of ours back in the day). I looked closer and saw something scrurry behind an amp.

 I walked over and thought "There's no way that could be gary". I saw something sticking out from the back of the amp. i reached my hand there. Whatever was srunning was now this strange object. I picked it up and examined it. It was a stapler!

Dream2: I was outside being chased by some a dog and a cat. I found a rural area and somepeople were gonna try to keep me safe. for some reason the vicious dog wouldn't cross the street. There was a friendly dog on our side of the street.

 I looked at the mean dog. it was staring at me bearing it's teeth. I couldn't even maintain eye contact. Other people Kept distracting it as i walked away. I found some stairs and began to climb them.

Dream3: I was in a house looking for my dad. He told me we were gonna visit my uncle Kerry in Richmond. I forget what happened them. but i remember leaving the house. I locked the door yet i wasn't sure i should lock it.

 I was walking outside when i saw a TV screen. it was playing some lame anime show. Like sailor moon or something.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1:I was looking at a map. On that map was my location and Twoshadows' location xD. anyway it didn't appear like we were far aay and i wanted to visit her.

 suddnely i found myself in a jailcell. i forget what happened but i became briefly lucid! i didn't quite remember what to do or what it meant to be lucid so i quickly lost it. but i was lucid enough to break myself out of jail LOL. i was randomly floating in the air for a while. i had a handheld device and i was chating with DV members.

 Dream2: I was walking behind my ex gf. she was ignoring me. but i wasn't trying to get ehr attention either. I was in chilliwack b.c. walking towards the grocery supermarket. I saw my ex trn a corner and i turned into the parking lot. A truck was driving around and gkept hitting the curb. then it strted spinning on the spot LOL.

 Dream2: I was at a party. For some reason i was trying to smoke weed (i don't smoke it in real life. Some guy handed me a plastic bong thingy. i put the ens to my mouth and tried to light the other end. the other end had no screen with weed in it... I put it down but i still ahd a plastic mouthpiece in my mouth. I tried to pull it from my mouth but the plastic piece was really big.It hurt my teeth to pull it out.

other notes:

- Reading email
- Animal activist

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...i forget what happened but i became *briefly lucid!* i didn't quite remember what to do or what it meant to be lucid so i quickly lost it. but i was lucid enough to break myself out of jail LOL.



Ah, that's a great sign that you may be getting your LDs back very soon! Here's hoping for tonight  ::cheers::

----------


## Man of Shred

meh no recall last night. not even with b6

----------


## Man of Shred

I watched Zodiac Last night. As I was falling asleep i kept getting HI where i was in the movie. i was looking at my hands a lot but then i just fell asleep. no recall :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Dream 1:I was looking at a map. On that map was my location and Twoshadows' location xD. anyway it didn't appear like we were far aay and i wanted to visit her.



Very cool... ::D: 






> i forget what happened but i became briefly lucid!



And that's great too!

One of these days you'll have a nice long LD. :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream: it started out i was in a car. I was on the phone with X. i forget what wwe were talking about lol. anyway i was listening to the car radio and it kept changing stations. i couldn't get ti on a good station.

 I suddenly realised i had no idea where i wassupposed to drive. It was night out. my lights were dimming and the car began to stall. i kept driving until i noticed a brightness in the sky. It became brighter and brightre then i realised it was an A-bomb and a shockwave was coming towards me. It hit and i woke up.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

ranma man!!!!

Well, gotta go. 

:p

----------


## Man of Shred

dream1: i was talking to my dad. he looked strange so i thought "Am I dreaming?" then his face looked normal a bit. one of his eyes looked higher than the other. I forgot to do an RCand lost lucidity.

 Dream2: I was walking in the woods an came a cross a strange building. i went inside. i forgot what hapened but teo people were chasing me through the building wanting to kill me. i escaped outside. i tried to find the way back where i came. i circled the perimeter of the building until i found the wa i came in. i started walking aay when they two guys found me.

 I forget the fight but i know i killed them.

----------


## Man of Shred

thought I'd give an update.

 dream1: I was dreaming of making out with amanda bynes. she had really soft lips.

 dream 2: I'm in a strange house in a bed. some girls goes up to me and starts making out with me for a minutes and it gets interrupted.

 I get up and walk around. At some point I start talking to a lady in her 30's. She was wearing a necklace with some fancy design. it kind of looked like an avatar i seen at DV.

 Dream3: I'm in the family vehicle. we get to a bridge and there's a huge car pile up. i see lots of car crashes. Somehow me and my family wind up in a strange government building. we are bing held captive but escape somehow.

 We wind up walking towards B.C. My dad says it's going to be a 3 day walk.

----------


## Man of Shred

all i remember was a dream where i was fighting a dragon. i wish i remembered more details. but i killed it. It's weak spot was on it's leg

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Ranma! 

Good to see you're posting dreams again. Has your recall been down...or have you just been busy?

That's cool that you killed a dragon. Too bad you don't remember more details.

Hope you have some really good dreams...and LDs...

----------


## Man of Shred

well I've gotten kind of lazy. And I've been finding things to do away from the computer.

 I'm trying to get my recall up again. Thanks for popping by!

 Dream: I was trying to sleep on a cliff overlooking a small canyon. I remember some Dog coming up to me. It started playfully biting my arm. However he seemed to get more agressive so i somehow escaped his grip and went into the canyon. I had a false awakening back at the canyon. The rest of the dream is too fuzzy to remember.

----------

